

LandingZone, a compact dock for MacBook Airs - gmac
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/01/landingzone-to-ease-docking-for-macbook-air.ars

======
gmac
More photos at KickStarter:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/29222207/landingzone-
the...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/29222207/landingzone-the-docking-
station-for-the-macbook-ai)

